# New Terrain at the Rivah: There go the secret stashes!



## snowmonster (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm happy that they added new terrain but some of these have been hush-hush adventures until now. Oh, well, there are still some secrets on the mountain. Go ski 'em, boys! 


http://www.sundayriver.com/Corporate/Media/PressReleases/Present/2013/New_Terrain.html

[h=3]Sunday River Resort Adds 75 Acres of Terrain[/h]*Thursday, August 22, 2013*

Social Media: 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





*Sunday River Resort Adds 75 Acres of Terrain*
_Resort becomes second largest in New England and makes good on promise for more skiable terrain thanks to a new terrain park trail and glades _
*Newry, Maine (August 13, 2013)—*For those skiers and snowboards who like to venture off trail and into the woods, drop into a superpipe, hit some rails or even jumps, Sunday River Resort is excited to announce the addition of T72, a 15-acre terrain park trail, and five new gladed areas for the 2013/14 winter season.

This new terrain adds up to 75 acres for a total of 820 acres of skiable terrain at the resort. These additions make Sunday River the second largest resort in New England behind sister resort, Sugarloaf (1,056 acres), also located in Maine.

More information about Sunday River’s new terrain is as follows:


*T72:* Located on North Peak between Sunday River’s 3D and Dream Maker trails, T72 is a 15-acre terrain park trail designed with the help of Snow Park Technologies and Olympic hopeful, Simon Dumont. T72 will include a jump line, rail features, and superpipe, and is serviced by two lifts.



*Hardball (extension)*: This double black diamond glade on Sunday River’s White Cap peak, located between the Shockwave and White Heat trails, grows from 3.2 acres to 13.4 acres thanks to extensive tree work.



*Chutzpah (extension)*: Another double black diamond glade on White Cap, Chutzpah follows Hardball’s lead and grows from 5.7 acres to 29.4 acres. In addition to plenty more elbow room, skiers and snowboarders will also enjoy a second entrance off of the Obsession trail.



*North Woods*: Found between Sunday River’s 3D and North Exposure trails, North Woods is a new double black diamond glade that extends for a total of 6.1 acres.



*Super Nova*: For any skier or snowboarder who has ever eyed the Aurora liftline from the Aurora Peak Quad, it’s now 4.2 acres of gladed double black diamond terrain thanks to a new entry off of the Airglow trail and exit into the Celestial glade.



*Poppy Fields*: Follow the Kansas trail (Sunday River’s version of the Yellow Brick Road) past the Emerald City trail and drop into this new 15.8 acre double black diamond glade which ‘pops’ skiers and snowboarders back out onto the Cyclone trail.
For more information on Sunday River this new terrain, visit sundayriver.com or contact Darcy Morse at dmorse@sundayriver.com or 207-824-5243.
About Sunday River—A true four-season destination, Sunday River is the snowmaking capital of the world with eight interconnected peaks of world-class skiing and snowboarding, and the most slopeside lodging in the east including two Grand Hotels. In the summer months, the resort offers 20 miles of lift-serviced mountain biking, zipline tours, and golf at the highly acclaimed Sunday River Golf Club. Sunday River is a member of the Boyne Resorts family of resorts and attractions and is located in Newry, Maine, amidst the scenic Mahoosuc Range. Follow us: sundayriver.com, facebook.com/sundayriver, and @sundayriver.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 22, 2013)

Beat me to it.  Most of this was known.  Still plenty of spots not mentioned. Can wait to ski super Nova. I think this is a pretty big deal.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 22, 2013)

Just the fact they did some expanding in Hardball/Chutzpah is a sweet deal IMO. There's still plenty of off map stuff. When the base and snow is right SR has some really good glade skiing and getting better it seems.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2013)

Always seemed silly to me that they didn't expand the area around Chutzpah.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems like they just want to say they are bigger than Killington lol

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Seems like they just want to say they are bigger than Killington lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


Oh No you didn't bring up Killington in a SR thread. Here we go, Commence downward spiral


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 22, 2013)

They are saying they are bigger than Killington:
_

This new terrain adds up to 75 acres for a total of 820 acres of skiable terrain at the resort. These additions make Sunday River the second largest resort in New England behind sister resort, Sugarloaf (1,056 acres), also located in Maine.  _


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

My dad was a lifetime pass holder, he taught me that Killington is the best. Period. You think your place is better, get out. LOL 

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> My dad was a lifetime pass holder, he taught me that Killington is the best. Period. You think your place is better, get out. LOL
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Every place has good and bad about it. Personally if K and Sunday River both got the same snow fall, I bet more people on would go to the River.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 22, 2013)

I have never been. Its on the hit list.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

I need to get to Sunday River this year, looks similar in set up to Killington. Being from NYC, Killington is closer, a lot bigger (counting Pico plus the 3000 foot vertical) I can see the choice being a lot harder for someone from Boston.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> I need to get to Sunday River this year, looks similar in set up to Killington. Being from NYC, Killington is closer, a lot bigger (counting Pico plus the 3000 foot vertical) I can see the choice being a lot harder for someone from Boston.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Counting Pico? Really? I am assuming this is a troll


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

No, I am just new here  no love for Pico?

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 22, 2013)

If I'm driving all the way to ME. from NYC I'm not stopping there. Been there done that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> No, I am just new here  no love for Pico?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Welcome. There are actually quite a few people that really like Pico on the board. I think most people enjoy Pico because they see it as a separate area from Killington and has its own vibe. I would agree with Tele, I never think of it as part of Killington.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> No, I am just new here  no love for Pico?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



I love Pico but counting it as part of Killington is not fair to anyone or any ski area.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, I rarely visit Killington without going to Pico. The new management was smart and finally let Pico be Pico  I had a season pass last year, I went for the 20s season pass at Sugarbush this year for a change of pace, I also love MRG so I could not say no. Sorry this got so off topic, I need to do a Maine trip this year, never skied out there because of my vt passes

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 22, 2013)

If go for 3 days I always ski both, so I count them together, same lift ticket, great deal. 

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Thanks, I rarely visit Killington without going to Pico. The new management was smart and finally let Pico be Pico  I had a season pass last year, I went for the 20s season pass at Sugarbush this year for a change of pace, I also love MRG so I could not say no. Sorry this got so off topic, I need to do a Maine trip this year, never skied out there because of my vt passes
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Welcome aboard. I really am not that mean. Well sometimes...


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 22, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Welcome. There are actually quite a few people that really like Pico on the board. I think most people enjoy Pico because they see it as a separate area from Killington and has its own vibe.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Love Pico!   Totally its own area seperate from K which is a great thing

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 22, 2013)

WOW, really the Olympic grooming is starting earlier by the decade, isn't Simon Dumont(middle name) Bob R's 3yo son....y/n?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> My dad was a lifetime pass holder, he taught me that Killington is the best. Period. You think your place is better, get out. LOL



Your dad shares his opinion with many, many people.  Not the opinion that Killington is the best per se, but rather that they are adamant about disregarding all other opinions.  It's really an amusing phenomenon.  You go to Kzone and many members are hell bent on Killington doing whatever is necessary "to be the best."  They want it to be the most popular ski area in the East with the greatest number of skier visits etc.  Go to Sunday River's message board and while people are very much fans of the area, they don't make it their job to prove to the world that their mountain is the best in the east.  Nothing wrong with it, but I just don't see any other area in the East have a sort of sports team fan base like Killington does.  



manhattanskier said:


> If go for 3 days I always ski both, so I count them together, same lift ticket, great deal.



It is great that they're on the same pass, but I struggle to count them together.  I don't think Wildcat and Attitash skiers consider their mountains the same place.  Both share the same pass like K and Pico and though they're not so geographically close, it's really only about a ten minute further drive in the car between those two areas compared to the drive between K and Pico.   An even more apt comparison would be Sugarbush & MRG being considered the same place.  Those areas are even closer geographically than K and Pico and you'd be hard pressed to find people consider them the same place.

I guess my opinion is why I'm completely against the Killington / Pico Interconnect.  I like them both for different reasons/experiences and hope it always stays that way.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 23, 2013)

I've never been to SR.  The 3 hour drive is further than almost everything in VT for me.  The biggest thing is that it just doesn't look particularly challenging.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I've never been to SR.  The 3 hour drive is further than almost everything in VT for me.  The biggest thing is that it just doesn't look particularly challenging.  Am I wrong?



From Southern NH it is about the same to the Mad river valley (Sugarbush, MRG) also Stowe.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Your dad shares his opinion with many, many people. Not the opinion that Killington is the best per se, but rather that they are adamant about disregarding all other opinions. It's really an amusing phenomenon. You go to Kzone and many members are hell bent on Killington doing whatever is necessary "to be the best." They want it to be the most popular ski area in the East with the greatest number of skier visits etc. Go to Sunday River's message board and while people are very much fans of the area, they don't make it their job to prove to the world that their mountain is the best in the east. Nothing wrong with it, but I just don't see any other area in the East have a sort of sports team fan base like Killington does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shudder at the thought. Wildcat and Attitash are most definitely NOT the same mountain. I would say that Sugarbush and MRG have a much similiar client base than them. I couldn't think of a more different client base. Besides proximity they have nothing in common.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I've never been to SR.  The 3 hour drive is further than almost everything in VT for me.  The biggest thing is that it just doesn't look particularly challenging.  Am I wrong?



I went there once and found this to be true despite the fact they do have some steep runs like White Heat. I didn't have a chance to explore much sidecountry so I don't know what is out there but the resort as a whole felt a bit tamer than many northern VT mountains. Seeing these new double black tree runs could prove my assessment very wrong though.

 I would ski there often if it were closer to me. I really enjoyed the size of the resort. Lots to explore!


----------



## snoseek (Aug 23, 2013)

If you like steep lines and deep base Sunday River isn't on the same playing field as northern Vt. To compare Sunday River and an area like Stowe would be silly. One of the big appeals of the place is the fact that its primarily Boston north, with lots of nh and Maine skiing there. coolest clientele ever IMO. That terrain on either side of White heat is pretty steep and gets lots of snowmaking blow in when the blast the shit out of White Heat.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 23, 2013)

snoseek said:


> If you like steep lines and deep base Sunday River isn't on the same playing field as northern Vt. To compare Sunday River and an area like Stowe would be silly. One of the big appeals of the place is the fact that its primarily Boston north, with lots of nh and Maine skiing there. coolest clientele ever IMO. That terrain on either side of White heat is pretty steep and gets lots of snowmaking blow in when the blast the shit out of White Heat.



What are you saying no one from NY/NJ so that makes it the "coolest clientele ever"?

Okay that was a troll...


----------



## Rambo (Aug 23, 2013)

I drove by Sunday River once and the hills looked spread out wide but not very tall:
The Beast = 3,050 feet is lift served
Sunday River = 2,340 feet (less than 2,000 of continuous vertical)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZBEEgOCV8wolMc7iQ&sig2=9sewagfYWCFGuZPbBQgEhw


----------



## Watatic Skier (Aug 23, 2013)

Eh, I don't think much is being lost here.  The only one that concerns me is "Poppy Fields" because there are a few different locations where it could be. Super Nova and North woods are in plain view of the lift and lower Chutzpah/Hardball weren't really secret (and were already cut last season and skied pretty well).  

My only concern is that Sunday River has a tendency to cut a lot of stuff when it comes too there glades, which kind of eliminates some of the challenge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2013)

Vertically, Killington and Sunday River ski virtually the same.  Both areas are a series of mountain ridges with terrain pods in the 1000-1700 vertical range and I don't think it can be argued that one area is particularly better than the other in regards to vertical drop.  Neither area is all that great for long vertical descents compared to numerous other mountains in New England.


----------



## Cornhead (Aug 23, 2013)

I've only skied SR once, didn't even know I'd be driving past it, I was en-route to Sugarloaf from Wildcat. It was in the Spring, and there wasn't much open, but it did remind me of Killington, it is sprawling. Glad I stopped, I got two days of skiing for $20. Someone sold me a pass on my first day, the second was Easter Sunday, their last day, everyone skied for free.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 23, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Vertically, Killington and Sunday River ski virtually the same. Both areas are a series of mountain ridges with terrain pods in the 1000-1700 vertical range and I don't think it can be argued that one area is particularly better than the other in regards to vertical drop. Neither area is all that great for long vertical descents compared to numerous other mountains in New England.



I agree, but I am predicting an onslaught of posts by Kilington skiers defending the mighty K's huge vert!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Aug 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> From Southern NH it is about the same to the Mad river valley (Sugarbush, MRG) also Stowe.



From where I live - west of Concord - Stowe, sugarbush and MRG are about 2.5 hours.  Jay and Smuggs are 3ish.   My phone puts SR at 3.25 hours.  I may try it at some point, but the challenge factor looks to be on par with the southern VT mountains...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 23, 2013)

Can't say I'm really a fan of either but that's just because of my personal bias towards the little guys. But I think both Killington and Sunday River a lot to offer for people. I don't understand why it's always a contest about who has more trails/acres of skiing. Does anyone ski 820 acres and think to themself, "Damn I wish they had more!"

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2013)

Did they name one of these glades "Snowmonster"?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> From where I live - west of Concord - Stowe, sugarbush and MRG are about 2.5 hours.  Jay and Smuggs are 3ish.   My phone puts SR at 3.25 hours.  I may try it at some point, but the challenge factor looks to be on par with the southern VT mountains...



Definitely more challenging than Southern VT Mountains save for Magic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> From where I live - west of Concord - Stowe, sugarbush and MRG are about 2.5 hours.  Jay and Smuggs are 3ish.   My phone puts SR at 3.25 hours.  I may try it at some point, but the challenge factor looks to be on par with the southern VT mountains...



The connection between Killington and SR is pretty strong.  Pres Smith bought Sunday River and ran it for a while from like 1973-1980.  He sent this "manager in training" from Killington to Bethel to run it for him.  The guy was named Les Otten.  

Killington decided to dump (then tiny) Sunday River and sold it to that Otten guy.  That Otten guy used a lot of his Killington training and know-how to build up the place until he...gasp...bought Killington.  

In the 1980's and 1990's, whatever Killington did, Sunday River did as well, and vice versa.  White Heat?  Meant to compete directly with Outer Limits.  Both would fight to open first.  At one point Otten marketed Sunday River as "New England's Favorite Mountain Chain."  Both had lots of Yan lifts because they were inexpensive.  Both did lots of R&D with snowmaking technology.  Both dealt with hyperbole.  

I think when both were head-to-head things were good for skiers.  

But I think that terrain-wise both are quite different....IMHO.  Killington is honestly one big mountain massif with ski trails falling off on different aspects.  It is much higher and is more of what I would call a big mountain experience.  Sunday River is one long ridgeline with multiple trail pods that interconnect so that more than anything you ski from one side to the other.  It does not get as much snow.  It is not one big mountain.  Sunday River perfected what others would go on to imitate--wide, manicured, cruisers that the beginner and lower intermediate loves.  Ego terrain.  Killington, on the other hand, had all sorts of terrain that all got widened out to handle traffic.  Some sweeping generalizations I'm sure for some, but I enjoy a good discussion.  

I've skied both quite a bit.  Both are definitely must-do's for any New England skier.  I prefer the more laid back vibe of SR to that of Killington, but I had quite a few good days at Killington and you must admit that it is a behemoth.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 23, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> From where I live - west of Concord - Stowe, sugarbush and MRG are about 2.5 hours.  Jay and Smuggs are 3ish.   My phone puts SR at 3.25 hours.  I may try it at some point, but the challenge factor looks to be on par with the southern VT mountains...



I consider that more central than southern but it is all just semantics. I live west of Concord as well. I never ski SR anymore because I used to ski there a lot in the 90's and just got sick of it (and no longer rent seasonally in Jackson NH).


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2013)

A Killington v Sunday River thread.  Something we have never had.  Both are great.  I chose the River.  Both mountains push the envelope and many benefit from that.  Sr I believe is more laid back.  Many at the River like K too.  Pretty strong local community made out of locals and weekenders at the River.  Kind of cool Just got to poke around.  Back to the thread.  Many private stashes will remain that way.  I am glad to see some underbrush taken out and some new areas open.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2013)

bigbog said:


> WOW, really the Olympic grooming is starting earlier by the decade, isn't Simon Dumont(middle name) Bob R's 3yo son....y/n?


Lost me. ?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> Thanks, I rarely visit Killington without going to Pico. The new management was smart and finally let Pico be Pico  I had a season pass last year, I went for the 20s season pass at Sugarbush this year for a change of pace, I also love MRG so I could not say no. Sorry this got so off topic, I need to do a Maine trip this year, never skied out there because of my vt passes
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app




Keep an eye out for the AlpineZone Summit at Sugarloaf.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 23, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> What are you saying no one from NY/NJ so that makes it the "coolest clientele ever"?
> 
> Okay that was a troll...


Plenty of nice/cool people from NJ/NY/Conn ect.... I'm just saying that the overall vibe seems to me a lot more laid back in Maine than other places. It's not just me...


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2013)

Saw the PR, I"ll hold off on posting it since we have the thread for it already 

I haven't been to SR in years. I should make the trip


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 23, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Did they name one of these glades "Snowmonster"?



That is a very secret glade, my friend. What is the first rule of Fight Club?



Bob R said:


> A Killington v Sunday River thread.  Something we have never had.  Both are great.  I chose the River.  Both mountains push the envelope and many benefit from that.  Sr I believe is more laid back.  Many at the River like K too.  Pretty strong local community made out of locals and weekenders at the River.  Kind of cool Just got to poke around.  Back to the thread.  Many private stashes will remain that way.  I am glad to see some underbrush taken out and some new areas open.





snoseek said:


> Plenty of nice/cool people from NJ/NY/Conn ect.... I'm just saying that the overall vibe seems to me a lot more laid back in Maine than other places. It's not just me...



The Vibe. Yeah, that's what ultimately attracted me to SR. Really lots of nice laid-back people. It's kind of hard to explain it if you've never experienced it first hand. Some say that the Barker Bar is the center of the Sunday River universe.


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread!  We ski SR generally once or twice each season using WM 2 fers.  Always have fun there - enjoy Foggy Goggle and some beah!


----------



## Edd (Aug 24, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> That is a very secret glade, my friend. What is the first rule of Fight Club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a pass there for a bunch of years and agree very much about the feel of the place. Being a weekday skier (lighter crowds) I just found the Foggy Goggle more convenient than Barker.


----------



## dlague (Aug 24, 2013)

Edd said:


> Had a pass there for a bunch of years and agree very much about the feel of the place. Being a weekday skier (lighter crowds) I just found the Foggy Goggle more convenient than Barker.



Ditto on FG as I mentioned earlier!


----------



## EPB (Aug 24, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> The connection between Killington and SR is pretty strong.  Pres Smith bought Sunday River and ran it for a while from like 1973-1980.  He sent this "manager in training" from Killington to Bethel to run it for him.  The guy was named Les Otten.
> 
> Killington decided to dump (then tiny) Sunday River and sold it to that Otten guy.  That Otten guy used a lot of his Killington training and know-how to build up the place until he...gasp...bought Killington.
> 
> ...



This is just about spot on as far as I'm concerned.  I do enjoy the terrain at K a hair more than that of Sunday River.... Most of my days at SR have come in the early season around Xmas vacation week as an alternative to Attitash (during the ASC days).  It's been a long time since I've been there mid winter.  Assuming that they give out 2 for 1 vouchers at the Warren Miller film this year, I'll be back this year when the glades are open.


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 24, 2013)

Well said, I really need to get out there. 

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Aug 25, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> I need to get to Sunday River this year, looks similar in set up to Killington. Being from NYC, Killington is closer, a lot bigger (counting Pico plus the 3000 foot vertical) I can see the choice being a lot harder for someone from Boston.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



If you can get away for a Friday and/or Monday...all that are at SR are diehards and locals. 
A few lodges/inns I know around the Bethel & outskirts have a person up into the early AM hours (of Friday), so AM check-ins aren't difficult.

8/27 EDIT: HA, forgot to add in "Nothing that you probably didn't know"...;-)


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm looking at doing a Mt Abram Saturday for the RSNE tour and SR Sunday using WM vouchers this winter sometime with my wife.    Do need to explore SR more as I've really only ever done it early season when limited terrain is available.   Prob will look at the Bethel Inn for lodging

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2013)

bigbog said:


> If you can get away for a Friday and/or Monday...all that are at SR are diehards and locals.
> A few lodges/inns I know around the Bethel & outskirts have a person up into the early AM hours (of Friday), so AM check-ins aren't difficult.



Same as Catskills.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> I'm looking at doing a Mt Abram Saturday for the RSNE tour and SR Sunday using WM vouchers this winter sometime with my wife.    Do need to explore SR more as I've really only ever done it early season when limited terrain is available.   Prob will look at the Bethel Inn for lodging
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app



Ditto!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 26, 2013)

Sr River is not really busy midweek. Compared to other larger mountains, I really do not find it busy on weekends.  Don't be in the Barker lift line at 10.30, Same with Jordan.  The lesson kids all leave South Ridge at 9, skip that too. I ski on ski off most days.  If you ski the locke triple, White Heat chair, north peak chair, quantum triple or Aurora quad you get a bunch or runs in with most days under a two minute wait, most time ski on ski off.  You will see a bunch of people who take Friday or Monday off regularly at the River. Seems no one works 5 days in the winter that skis there.  I decided to join that plan two years ago.  Still not busy, but there are people around and specials on food and so forth.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 26, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Don't be in the Barker lift line at 10.30, Same with Jordan.  The lesson kids all leave South Ridge at 9, skip that too. I ski on ski off most days.



Now if I could just remember that until December...


----------



## Vortex (Aug 27, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Now if I could just remember that until December...



December,  I like that thought.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 27, 2013)

Bob R said:


> ..........You will see a bunch of people who take Friday or Monday off regularly at the River. Seems no one works 5 days in the winter that skis there.  I decided to join that plan two years ago.  Still not busy, but there are people around and specials on food and so forth.



Bob R is, in essence, talkin' about Patrollers....  
Am getting back to work and have found the grease to apply to my hips...to keep pressure applied to _Both_:-o skis dude.
Will catch up with ya' sometime this coming season...

But am open to any hikes anyone can attend...

Steve
(Bangor)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 27, 2013)

bigbog said:


> Bob R is, in essence, talkin' about Patrollers....
> Am getting back to work and have found the grease to apply to my hips...to keep pressure applied to _Both_:-o skis dude.
> Will catch up with ya' sometime this coming season...
> 
> ...


I don't see myself getting up to the River until Columbus day/Fall festival.  After that I am tied up most weekends until mid November with Kids sports. I may do the Sat ride up and grab some Runs Sunday Morning, but we shall see.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 27, 2013)

Love the River but..All double blacks?Way too many double black ratings at SR.I lost count at around 15.While were throwing the beast into this thread I'll just say Cannon is proud to have no double blacks listed.Not even Tramline or Kinsman.Carry on.


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 27, 2013)

Sunday River = Fail.


----------



## Edd (Aug 27, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> Sunday River = Fail.



C'mon, you are so much better than that my friend. That was weak. Tell us WHY SR fails.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> C'mon, you are so much better than that my friend. That was weak. Tell us WHY SR fails.



Because he loves big K. I understand I love Platty.


----------



## Edd (Aug 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Because he loves big K. I understand I love Platty.



More like loves/hates it.  His emotional involvement with K is very complicated.  I love the passion though.  Big fan.


----------



## dlague (Aug 27, 2013)

Personally, I used to hate/avoid Killington, Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Loon, Stowe and Sunapee because of the way they were marketed, pricing and target markets.  Then I found deals that let me give it a try and actually like Sunday River and Killington.  We now ski them at least twice per season with the right deal!  I am definitely not their target market!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2013)

Back to the topic. The question to me is, is  the addition of the new terrain going to change  views of skiing Sunday River, try it, or leave it off the list, or ski it more.  This makes little difference if you were never going here anyway.   To the Ks skiers.  I think they would like Sr.  If they had not pushed the envelope  years ago... the question would be, would we ever see the season extended on both ends again.


----------



## Edd (Aug 28, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Back to the topic. The question to me is, is  the addition of the new terrain going to change  views of skiing Sunday River, try it, or leave it off the list, or ski it more.  This makes little difference if you were never going here anyway.   To the Ks skiers.  I think they would like Sr.  If they had not pushed the envelope  years ago... the question would be, would we ever see the season extended on both ends again.



Sounds like 2 different questions?

Will this change people's view of skiing SR? I strongly doubt it. If someone insists that there is little challenge to be found there, then they just aren't trying. 

Will the season extend on both ends? Well, they virtually lead the pack on the early side.  I don't see what terrain like this has to do with that.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2013)

Edd said:


> Sounds like 2 different questions?
> 
> Will this change people's view of skiing SR? I strongly doubt it. If someone insists that there is little challenge to be found there, then they just aren't trying.
> 
> Will the season extend on both ends? Well, they virtually lead the pack on the early side.  I don't see what terrain like this has to do with that.



Agreed!  First of all ski areas are not catering to the extreme skier!  They go after the sweet spot - int. to adv..  Adding trails is like advertising fuel!  For example we are talking about it!  

I am more apt to head to Killington for early season turns since they are in a better location but SR can push ahead - helps keep competition on their toes!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2013)

Good points.    I was getting at this thread was about Sunday River and its new Glades and park.  1st thought/question i.e. will this change how and if you ski there? I will be in the woods more.   I think some more park skiers will visit the River.  2nd point was why bitch about Sr If you are  K fan? I think their actions have increased completion and forced K and other areas to adjust the season.  Its a win for the industry.  Even if you don't ski a big resort regularly and love a local hill....  With a longer season you can ski if you choose to. A choice without the SR lead, never would have been available.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 28, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Love the River but..All double blacks?Way too many double black ratings at SR.I lost count at around 15.While were throwing the beast into this thread I'll just say Cannon is proud to have no double blacks listed.Not even Tramline or Kinsman.Carry on.



It kind of is a joke to me. They lose credibility in my mind when a trail like Top Gun, Vortex, White Heat are all double diamonds. Even if the off map stuff is much harder.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 28, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Back to the topic. The question to me is, is  the addition of the new terrain going to change  views of skiing Sunday River, try it, or leave it off the list, or ski it more.  This makes little difference if you were never going here anyway.   To the Ks skiers.  I think they would like Sr.



I always maintained that Sunday River's glades were underrated. This new terrain may convince more adventurous skiers to give the place a whirl. SR has the family and cruiser crowd convinced. Now, it's time to add some teeth. SR should promote its glade skiing and boundary to boundary policy more aggresively.



> If they had not pushed the envelope  years ago... the question would be, would we ever see the season extended on both ends again.



When SR got into the the first to open game, it reignited the rivalry with Killington. I remember one year when a case of beer made its way from Vermont to Newry, Maine. Amid the trash talking between the two camps, some AZers said that this can only be good for the consumers. Killington has responded in a big way by pushing opening and closing dates. Regardless of who wins the race this year, skiers like us win out in the end.


----------



## skinowworklater (Sep 16, 2013)

FWIW, the new trail map featuring the expanded and new glades is out.  Www.Sundayriver.com/TheMountain/images/SR_TrailMap.jpg


----------



## Edd (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry but someone has to step in here. SR is super flat and gets no natural snow!!!!! It has no challenging terrain and White Heat is a complete joke!!!

Got it?!  Kmart rules!!!


----------



## Vortex (Sep 17, 2013)

Edd said:


> Sorry but someone has to step in here. SR is super flat and gets no natural snow!!!!! It has no challenging terrain and White Heat is a complete joke!!!
> 
> Got it?!  Kmart rules!!!


Funny sh-t.  I will be on Super Nova.


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2013)

Bob R said:


> Funny sh-t.  I will be on Super Nova.



Speaking of that trail...not sure if I've posted this before. One day I was on the Aurora quad alone. There was a good amount of fresh snow from a recent storm. Maybe halfway up I notice a set of tracks below the lift that came from nowhere..meaning, there were no tracks from the woods that connected with the tracks below. 

My chair goes directly over the tracks and I'm still staring at them trying to figure it out. My gaze turns to the chair behind me and there are two young snowboarders on that chair looking at me.  One of them says "yep, that was us!" Then they both jump out the chair right on top of those tracks. Funny moment.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 17, 2013)

I have see some jumpers there too.  This will get rid of all of the that.  The woods edge of this new trail should be good too.  It has been thinned for the Bike trails.  This will be a full glade as well as a trail.  Can't wait?


----------



## Abubob (Sep 17, 2013)

Edd said:


> SR is super flat and gets no natural snow!!!!! It has no challenging terrain and White Heat is a complete joke!!!
> 
> Got it?!  Kmart rules!!!





Edd said:


> One day I was on the Aurora quad alone. There was a good amount of fresh snow from a recent storm.



I call shenanigans!


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I call shenanigans!



Even though I was joking I was drunk when I posted that. I don't think I would've posted that sober.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2013)

Bob R said:


> I have see some jumpers there too.  This will get rid of all of the that.  The woods edge of this new trail should be good too.  It has been thinned for the Bike trails.  This will be a full glade as well as a trail.  Can't wait?



Chair is pretty low to the ground right there.  Maybe 10 feet?  I had contemplated jumping once when the lift had stopped for about 10 minutes.  In hindsight, I should have.  The lift got going again and then stopped for a solid 30 right over the junction of Airglow and Kansas where it's very exposed and high off the ground.  Bitter cold day with the wind blasting.  I froze my ass off and basically called it a day after the misery.  Next time, I'm jumping.


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Chair is pretty low to the ground right there.  Maybe 10 feet?  I had contemplated jumping once when the lift had stopped for about 10 minutes.  In hindsight, I should have.  The lift got going again and then stopped for a solid 30 right over the junction of Airglow and Kansas where it's very exposed and high off the ground.  Bitter cold day with the wind blasting.  I froze my ass off and basically called it a day after the misery.  Next time, I'm jumping.



Yeah that drop is fully doable. I've been tempted a few times and that's not something I'd normally do.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 20, 2013)

^ I've also been tempted to jump on Agony. There's a spot there that's usually marked off with sticks so people can't ski it because the chair hangs so low to the ground. I always wanted to jump off and land in that untouched powder -- but the thought of derailing the chair has always stopped me.


----------



## Edd (Sep 20, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> ^ I've also been tempted to jump on Agony. There's a spot there that's usually marked off with sticks so people can't ski it because the chair hangs so low to the ground. I always wanted to jump off and land in that untouched powder -- but the thought of derailing the chair has always stopped me.



Derailing thoughts aside, the chances of getting busted in that location is near 100%.  Aurora quad is alot more private.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 20, 2013)

The father in me needs to say something for which some people will probably get angry but....

Seeing people jump off chairs really annoys me. I am sure people on this board try to take precautions and be responsible but not everyone is and whether you think it or not you are putting others at risk. Someone that understands chairlifts a bit more may be able to shed light on it a bit more. I also worry that kids will see this and think chair safety is no big deal.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> The father in me needs to say something for which some people will probably get angry but....
> 
> Seeing people jump off chairs really annoys me. I am sure people on this board try to take precautions and be responsible but not everyone is and whether you think it or not you are putting others at risk. Someone that understands chairlifts a bit more may be able to shed light on it a bit more. I also worry that kids will see this and think chair safety is no big deal.



I do have to agree!  Often successful attempts are seen and lead to others trying the same thing which they have no business attempting!  Unfortunately there have been a few ski movies that have demonstrated it!


----------

